# any info on breeding boas



## terry2shoes (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi guys, looking at breeding my boas this year and I have read this that and the other about it till I am blue in the face, and I do get conflicting articles as with anything so I am asking you guys who breed these your methods and best ways of doing so with the most succes.
I breed corns and royal, but treat me like a newby with breeding boas. Any info is greatly appriciated from how you house them together temp drops if any etc, etc.
Thanks in advance guys.
T2s


----------



## terry2shoes (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmmm so no ones breeding these then??? Lol
Cheers
T2s


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Cant help you out much on this one appart from refering you to this website.

Constrictors Northwest


----------



## terry2shoes (Dec 5, 2012)

IceBloodExotics said:


> Cant help you out much on this one appart from refering you to this website.
> 
> Constrictors Northwest


cheers mate.


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

try Facebook group-boaddiction my friend. Also cant recommend vincent russo's book- the complete boa constrictor highly enough for all you bci needs, from morph id and genetics through to feeding/breeding and welfare.

in its basic terms grow your boas on slow and steady, aim for 4th season for your female and 3rd for your male (although they can go 3rd and 2nd). feed well leading up to end oct/mid nov, allow 2 weeks to digest food, then start to drop temps in the night (cooling). I also switch off any lighting and just allow natural light. put male with the female from the end of november..........see how you get on , I take my male out every couple of weeks to offer a feed (smaller than usual) but ultimately leave them together til end of march.

basic but gives you the jist.
: victory:


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

hellocharlieboy said:


> try Facebook group-boaddiction my friend. Also cant recommend vincent russo's book- the complete boa constrictor highly enough for all you bci needs, from morph id and genetics through to feeding/breeding and welfare.
> 
> in its basic terms grow your boas on slow and steady, aim for 4th season for your female and 3rd for your male (although they can go 3rd and 2nd). feed well leading up to end oct/mid nov, allow 2 weeks to digest food, then start to drop temps in the night (cooling). I also switch off any lighting and just allow natural light. put male with the female from the end of november..........see how you get on , I take my male out every couple of weeks to offer a feed (smaller than usual) but ultimately leave them together til end of march.
> 
> ...


you can do all that as i do most of that then people i no come along that dont do any of that and just put them together and it seems to work for them i hate fluky people after going through all of the above :devil:


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

lee anderson said:


> you can do all that as i do most of that then people i no come along that dont do any of that and just put them together and it seems to work for them i hate fluky people after going through all of the above :devil:


seems to get harder not easier lol


----------



## terry2shoes (Dec 5, 2012)

Cheers guys, I have put the male pastel in with my normal female, there seems to be some action but its the female who is showing signs. She is wriggling around on top of the male and trying to wrap her tail around his to try and lock so it seems! Is this normal for a female if the male doesn't yet show any interest?
Never seen this before.

Cheers t2s


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

terry2shoes said:


> Cheers guys, I have put the male pastel in with my normal female, there seems to be some action but its the female who is showing signs. She is wriggling around on top of the male and trying to wrap her tail around his to try and lock so it seems! Is this normal for a female if the male doesn't yet show any interest?
> Never seen this before.
> 
> Cheers t2s


 
the females do show signs of being ready but i would get them sexed as that sounds like a male are you shore there male and female and not 2 males


----------



## terry2shoes (Dec 5, 2012)

100% sure there sexed right I've probed them. The female is around 8 foot and probed to about 3 scales and my male 6 foot probed to 5 scales.
Cheers
T2s


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

terry2shoes said:


> Cheers guys, I have put the male pastel in with my normal female, there seems to be some action but its the female who is showing signs. She is wriggling around on top of the male and trying to wrap her tail around his to try and lock so it seems! Is this normal for a female if the male doesn't yet show any interest?
> Never seen this before.
> 
> Cheers t2s


Thats how the male does the female mate never seen any of my females do this to a male u havent mixed the sexes up round the wrong way have u mate


----------



## terry2shoes (Dec 5, 2012)

170pand said:


> Thats how the male does the female mate never seen any of my females do this to a male u havent mixed the sexes up round the wrong way have u mate


Definatly not got them mixed up mate. I know its what the male should do but she's doing it lol. Hense why I was asking lol. 

Thanks
T2s


----------

